# Fall Fun In The Great White North...



## Dave Hadden (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a pic of the reason I lived at this tiny hamlet for 12 years, 1975 to 1987.
Perfect little point break waves, hardly anyone out and a nice sunny day.
I cannot tell you how much I miss those days.


Note guy backsiding in the pocket. He's all like this inside.. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


Take care.

Photo courtesy of Dave Smuntan.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 14, 2011)

Almost perfect just needs some sand and well a water temperature over 20c :biggrin:

luv point breaks easy walk up and play very little paddling


----------



## Dave Hadden (Nov 14, 2011)

It does get a mite chilly sometimes, but it's often worth it.
Here's the late James Tyler Van Dame shoulder-hopping me sometime around 1978 or so.
Note duct tape holding leg of wetsuit together. I was in such a rush to get out I tore the bottom part of the leg apart. 
Handyman's secret weapon to the rescue. :msp_biggrin:
Take care.


----------

